# Konica Autoreflex TC question... Please help! Sooo frustrated!



## JMBriggs (Oct 19, 2011)

Ok, so I learned how to use an older Canon 35mm in college, but it was my dads (no idea what model, but he bought it new in the early to mid 80's). I always used it in AE mode. Well recently a friend gave me an early 80's model Konica Autoreflex TC, and I am trying to figure out how to use it. It would probably help if I was developing my film right away, but the nearest darkroom available to rent is quite a ways so I'm waiting until I have several rolls of film to develop... Anyways here is where I'm getting confused. The camera has a meter inside the veiwfinder that has a list of possible apertures with red on the top and bottom. According to the manual, as long as the needle points somewhere between the two red areas your picture will be properly exposed (I find that hard to believe, be size that is so much variation). Well I'm using a 50mm 1.4 and I cannot get the needle to go below the underexposed red area of the meter... I have the aperture wide open and I have moved the shutter speed from 1/500 to 1/8 and still nothing unless I point the camera directly at a light or the sun... I took the same picture with my canon t1i with a 18-55 at f5.6... Should I just use my digital camera as a light meter or is the meter actually correct for the Konica?


----------



## Derrel (Oct 19, 2011)

That camera uses the old PX-625 mercury batteries...which are undoubtedly dead...so, the meter is probably NOT working...you could use any other meter available to you to determine the right exposure.

www.buhla.de - Konica Autoreflex TC Main Page


----------



## JMBriggs (Oct 19, 2011)

Damn. That sucks. I replaced the batteries, bit according to that article I guess its going to read wrong... Thank you for your help. At least now I know what's going on.


----------



## compur (Oct 19, 2011)

JMBriggs said:


> Anyways here is where I'm getting confused. The camera has a meter inside the veiwfinder that has a list of possible apertures with red on the top and bottom. According to the manual, as long as the needle points somewhere between the two red areas your picture will be properly exposed ...



Yes, if the meter is turned on and the lens is set to its AE mode setting.



> Well I'm using a 50mm 1.4 and I cannot get the needle to go below the underexposed red area of the meter... I have the aperture wide open and I have moved the shutter speed from 1/500 to 1/8 and still nothing unless I point the camera directly at a light or the sun...



If the lens is set wide open then you're not in AE mode.  And, if the meter needle moves when you point the camera at a light source then the meter isn't dead.

Are you sure you're following the manual's instructions?


----------



## JMBriggs (Oct 19, 2011)

Yep, I'm sure. Derrel's link explains that without the old style batteries that the meter doesn't read properly.


----------



## compur (Oct 19, 2011)

If it's just the batteries, there are solutions.  Like using Wein cells or a battery adapter.


----------



## Ron G (Oct 27, 2011)

The #675 zinc air hearing aid batteries are very close in voltage and discharge curve.You can buy them at any pharmacy.Ron G


----------



## Cruzingoose (Nov 28, 2011)

If you use 2, S76, LR44 or a single CR1/3N, all you need a a small peice of "hobby foam" or 1/16" cardboard. Make one single wrap around the batteries and cut it slightly shorter the the total height of the batteries. It will fit and fill perfectly in the space the original batteries.


----------

